# smart phones



## Tim0282 (Jan 8, 2008)

Not sure this questions is really for the tools category, but here goes. 
I use a notebook to write down job name, address, sheet count and other information about the job. Do any of you use your smart phones to do that? iPhone, Samsung, Android. Or any suggestions? The paper notebook has worked for me forever, but....


----------



## MacDry (Feb 1, 2010)

I've tried the whole electric gadget thing.... Iphone iPad Samsung note..... Still resort back to a notepad. To. Each their own


----------



## Tim0282 (Jan 8, 2008)

Kinda wondered about that. We are a dirty trade for fancy phones. Mud on our fingers might not go so great on the screen of a phone. Thanks for weighing in!


----------



## Wimpy65 (Dec 17, 2013)

I have a smart phone & enjoy it a bunch. :thumbup: They are a great tool, but like every other tool, they aren't fantastic for everything! I still use pen & paper to measure up, jot down job names, & various other things. It's great to keep my schedule on my smart phone. Really easy to change when scheduling changes (a regular occurence in construction) come along!


----------



## dkw (Nov 23, 2014)

I still write things down on paper. I do like my B15 CAT smartphone, touch it with muddy fingers and wash it under tap end of day.:thumbup:


----------



## Tim0282 (Jan 8, 2008)

dkw said:


> I still write things down on paper. I do like my B15 CAT smartphone, touch it with muddy fingers and wash it under tap end of day.:thumbup:


Really?!?! You can get it wet?


----------



## dkw (Nov 23, 2014)

its actually water proof, make sure all the phone plugs are in all the way. wash and dry off.


----------



## Tim0282 (Jan 8, 2008)

I think the iPhone can be taken under water to take pictures when it is in an Otter case.


----------



## D's (Jan 15, 2009)

I use LeanKit on my iPhone and Mac. I can't even begin to explain how awesome it is but I'll try...
You create virtual cards for each job and drag and drop them across a board broken down into columns for your different processes
Here's how mine looks on my phone...


----------



## D's (Jan 15, 2009)

I do my board counts with this spreadsheet I created in the Numbers app...


----------



## D's (Jan 15, 2009)

You can also use QuickBooks online and do your invoicing from your phone now too!


----------



## Tim0282 (Jan 8, 2008)

D's said:


> You can also use QuickBooks online and do your invoicing from your phone now too!


I have used QuickBooks since 2009. Now I am encouraged. Thank you!


----------



## MrWillys (Mar 10, 2014)

Tim, I don't know how old you are, but I prefer a PC for most things I do. Mostly, I'm on a 10" netbook, and I do my EFI tuning on a PC in my office. For me, I use my phone to call, text, and check Email, but if the Email needs to be addressed I use a bigger machine. The real benefit for me with a Smart phone is being an internet hot spot wherever I go. While away from home I can be traveling in a vehicle and be on my netbook with a secure connection.
Maybe the bigger phones are better, because I'm still on an I phone 4. However, this is what works for me. On the job, I would use my Netbook for viewing drawings while doing layout, and the calculator in Windows for trig calcs. I guess it's like comparing a Banjo to a Bazooka? Why use a Banjo when a Bazooka is far more productive.


----------



## Wimpy65 (Dec 17, 2013)

Tim,
I with Mr. Willys here. I would much rather be at my computer than trying to do my office work on my phone. I, too, use Quickbooks, but find I much rather be at my office computer (with printer nearby) to do the office work. I have a Samsung Galaxy S4 that is not waterproof, however many of the newest phones are. When I upgrade, I will go with a waterproof one.


----------



## Tim0282 (Jan 8, 2008)

I was thinking first needing the phone, second, I thought it would be nice to have the sheet count in it. Not thinking doing book work with the phone. I prefer my laptop that I can plug into the printer and generate an invoice an mail that humor as soon as possible!


----------



## Tim0282 (Jan 8, 2008)

Another question I have for you users. Does your battery last all day?


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

I have the Galaxy S5 and after a full day the battery is still over 60%, so yes no problem. 
As for using the phone for scheduling and so forth, it's not for me. I run a hand written diary, my sheet count and estimates I work out on the laptop. 
But then I send all of the data including, purchase orders, plans, take off, and orders to my tablet. The tab is with me wherever I go so all of the information is at hand.


----------



## MrWillys (Mar 10, 2014)

Tim0282 said:


> Another question I have for you users. Does your battery last all day?


Doesn't really matter, because being able to walk away from it and have the excuse it was charging is a good thing. It also depends on use.


----------



## keke (Mar 7, 2012)

gazman said:


> I have the Galaxy S5 and after a full day the battery is still over 60%, so yes no problem.


stop working and start talking and after that let me know how is the battery 

PS I'm looking for a new phone and Galaxy S5 looks good


----------



## thefinisher (Sep 2, 2011)

What kind of EFI tuning do you do MrWilly's? I tune my truck with Tweecer software and have dabbled with SCT.


----------



## MrWillys (Mar 10, 2014)

thefinisher said:


> What kind of EFI tuning do you do MrWilly's? I tune my truck with Tweecer software and have dabbled with SCT.


86 thru 92 Corvette, Camaro, and Firebird. It is a very popular swap into Streetrods, 4x4, and in stock form. Some datalog (record) and send me the log for fine tuning. Brings in a little extra cash, and allowed me to quit working.
www.scotthansen.net 

I know nothing about Fords, because my trucks just keep on running!


----------



## thefinisher (Sep 2, 2011)

MrWillys said:


> 86 thru 92 Corvette, Camaro, and Firebird. It is a very popular swap into Streetrods, 4x4, and in stock form. Some datalog (record) and send me the log for fine tuning. Brings in a little extra cash, and allowed me to quit working.
> www.scotthansen.net
> 
> I know nothing about Fords, because my trucks just keep on running!


So pre LS motor stuff? I don't really tune for other people, just my own truck but it isn't that hard once you grasp a few concepts. My platform is probably one of the hardest to tune right. Ford Speed Density!! Doesn't help when you have heads, cam, blower, etc. lol :whistling2:


----------



## Nick Harmon (Feb 16, 2013)

There is an App called ToDo List for iPhone. I love it! Been using it for years for just this purpose.


----------



## Sammy1979 (May 24, 2014)

Here's a curveball, blackberry Z10. The only thing it lacks is a great camera, other than that 2 years without a glitch. Battery is like most depends on what your doing and how the service is ( ie searching for signal). BlackBerry fell behind with the smart phones for a while. There is a new Z30, not sure on that one. BlackBerry is a business platform, 2 years and I still don't know all its features. That's my 2 cents


----------



## jenniferkult (Sep 1, 2021)

I am having data package issues for my current network and want to unlock it to use my iPhone 5s. Shoul I go for this to unlock it?


----------

